# Neopets



## Flareth (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody still go on it? I know, there's been a lot of changes ever since it got taken over by Nick and Viacom...but it still is as fun as I remembered it. Plus, the games are addicting (if only my computer could actually take the games anymore). Though, I won't be forking over money for Neocash anytime soon, even though I do like the style of those wearables. xDDD

My account, BTW, is the same as on here. Flareth.

...Where would this go...in the main entertainment forum or the one for video games...xD


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 20, 2011)

I swear there was a thread somewhere. Oh well. 

I joined a while ago, but ended up locked out of my account when I went off it for a while. Then I forgot my fake birthday, see. =/ So I got a new one. I would have called it Frickish, but apparently that is rude and the account got banned. =/ So then I made Ruffledfeathers3. That's my account.

I have the lab map, and I only come on now to zap. I am a bit bored of it as I can't play the new games without my computer freezing.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm thenepenthes, I go on it occasionally when I'm bored (usually during school breaks) but I kinda stopped giving a shit after they made the games give less points.


----------



## Green (Jul 21, 2011)

this was my childhood

i loved this game. i had a million mcdonald's toys of them, had a bunch of crap...

then one day after abandoning it i forgot my fake birthday and couldn't get it back. so i signed up again only to find NICKELODEON destroyed everything. i was sad.

i tried to go back the other day but it's painful, man


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 21, 2011)

I got my first account when everything was still like 10 NP at most o3o I was like. 9. But I ended up forgetting my account, sadly, and it was probably deleted for inactivity. 

My current is dark_kitten1313 and is 71 months (almost 6 years) old now!  Neofriend me if you want :3

It's really not as bad now as everyone thinks :V Oh noooo a company owns it, how terrible. idgaf, the Faerie's Ruin plot was _GODDAMN AMAZING. _


----------



## Flareth (Jul 21, 2011)

I heard so many good things about the plot, but I missed it. I actually came back to it by looking at the TvTropes page and noticing in the shoutout section so many geek references.

Looks like Krawk Island may be part of a plot soon too.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah it was amazing. The ending was extremely awesome. I got the second-highest trophy for it, only missed a few achievements (a couple battledome ones, since I suck at it). One of the prizes was a faerie paintbrush! I sold it for a mil np :3 moony used hers on her Kougra, and she looks awesome.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 21, 2011)

you can find me there as shadowed_violets, but I don't use my account anymore. it's too easy to waste my time on there without actually getting anything else done, so I stopped playing last year. I used to be obsessed with getting perfect names (as a result, none of my neopets have numbers in their names, one has an underscore) and I have a side account called how_romantic which I think is the best ever.


----------



## Byrus (Jul 21, 2011)

Ixnay on the Hombre said:


> this was my childhood


Haha same. I loved the mutant and Darigan pets. Never did get anywhere close to getting the pets I wanted though.

I haven't really looked at it properly in ages, so I have to ask.... what the hell happened to the art? I mean, I hate to be the "they changed it now it sucks" guy, but I mean, comparing this to this and this to this... The Darigan pets look awful now. The mutants seem to have gotten away unscathed though (apart from the Hissi), I do like some of the new ones like the Acara, Kau (holy shit cthulhu!!!) and Uni.

I just logged on to play the world cup thingy, I don't know how I missed this. I did get to zap my pet into a zombie rabbit though, so that was fun.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 21, 2011)

Customization DID make a lot of people leave, though pets that were special colours before the change got left unconverted and you could change them if you liked. Some of the new art IS a little boring, I admit. I wanted a plushie Hissi for ages but when they converted they don't looks as..._squishy._

...On the other hand, my Hissi looks like THIS now. So fancy.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 21, 2011)

I go on sometimes. Usually for the Altador Cup. LOST DESERT REPRESENT!!

The art is kind of failing, and too many Nick things around that kind of ruined it. Oh and the fact they're extorting from it.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 21, 2011)

Wargle said:


> The art is kind of failing, and too many Nick things around that kind of ruined it. Oh and the fact they're *extorting* from it.


...excuse me what?


*ex·tort*
[ik-stawrt]
_1. Law._
a. to wrest or wring (money, information, etc.) from a person by violence, intimidation, or abuse of authority; obtain by force, torture, threat, or the like.
b. to take illegally by reason of one's office. 


You keep using that word. It does not mean what you think it means.

Having a cash shop =/= extortion. You do not have to buy from it to enjoy the game. I have not bought a single bit of neocash and I have a huge number of NC Mall items. There are all kinds of freebies, especially around holidays, and you don't need to dress your pet anyway, it's _optional._

This is one of my hugest pet peeves. A company makes money. That's what they do. Addition of a cash shop or similar does not mean they 'sold out' or anything, it means there are people willing to pay them for virtual goods and services. When it becomes vital to gameplay, _which it is not here_, then it _is_ a bit of a problem (see: Allegedly Free Game), not when you have the OPTION of buying stuff with real money.

As for the art being bad...

Helloooo the end of The Faerie's Ruin (spoilers, obviously)


----------



## Elliekat (Jul 21, 2011)

I had an account on there in like 2007 XD I had a bunch of plushies and stuff and everything was good and then I went on and my computer yelled at me because it had to block like 3 viruses :\ So now I have stayed away.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 22, 2011)

ftr neopets only got good when I got adblock plus to block ads because neopets likes to put them _everywhere_.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 22, 2011)

Eh, not so much anymore. The oldest active account I have is ~9 years, but I've had older accounts that I lost track of and that I expect don't exist any longer. I do hop on occasionally, do some labbing for a half-assed "adoption agency" I started because I could, but... eh. 

I was really into it when I was younger, of course, and for a while I had plans for personalities for my pets and maybe a comic series or two (I have actually been in the NT comics section three times, but not for anything directly related to those plans); I guess those have all been abandoned now, save for some relative enthusiasm for the Altador Cup (which, before you ask, does not translate well into skill at the related games... though I'm not huge on the games in general most of the time) that still exists in the form of this thing.

It didn't really bug me when they changed everything; yeah everything's all copy-pasta now, but I wasn't all that interested in too many of the pet colors that got their designs really dumbed down. (My mutant ixi still looks cool enough anyway, heh.) Don't really care all that much for customization, either, though I will throw some little things on occasionally.

My main is thewinkingcat, if you really want to friend someone who's only active sporadically. Aaand apparently my lookup now looks like crap because they changed the HTML filters but you know what we're all just going to have to deal with it until I care again.


----------



## Green (Jul 22, 2011)

so i started playing again today

trying to paint my grarrl checkered like the stuffed toy i have of it irl

his eyes are misaligned so i named him croseye

only a billion million points for a paintbrush ):


----------



## Silver (Jul 22, 2011)

...god I look at this thread and now I want to find my Lupe again it was like the most adorablest thing evar

I've been on neopets since like...a long time and had about twenty accounts cuz I forgot all the passwords

...I'll just go on to see my Lupe and then get addicted again

EDIT: ...It says I have my Scorchio but uh...it looks like that thing that bounces on it's tail and what the hell that is not my cloudy Scorchio


----------



## spaekle (Jul 22, 2011)

Man, this search for Krawk Island thing is getting me a lot of free food. :v

...and stupid treasure chests I have to spend actual money to open.


----------



## Green (Jul 22, 2011)

Eelektrik Barbarella said:


> Man, this search for Krawk Island thing is getting me a lot of free food. :v
> 
> ...and stupid treasure chests I have to spend actual money to open.


yeah, i went to krawk island because that place was p boss when i left

it was gone

so i played the search for krawk island

O: i found a chest!! 

o-oh i need real money

ok


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 22, 2011)

My theory is that there will be keys as one of the plot prizes as well.

OH AND ALSO I entered the Beauty Contest with my Hissi. o3o Take a look and maybe gimmie a vote?


----------



## Green (Jul 22, 2011)

cherry i tried to vote and it said i'm not old enough...? how am i not old enough to vote in a beauty contest

ALSO guys what paint job should i give my grarrl.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 22, 2011)

How old is your account?  o3o maybe gimmie a link to your lookup so I can neofriend you.

You're not going with checkered anymore? Daragan, Faerie, and Royal are nice, but..._very expensive._


----------



## Green (Jul 22, 2011)

um idk how but my name is velocisaurus rex

i may go with checkered or deset, those last three are kinda not my style bwahaha


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 23, 2011)

This one? o:  If so, your account is too young to vote in the BC.

Lots of brushes are expensive... I'm lucky that my dream pets were non-paintbrush colours (mutant, magma) or cheap (snow). Coloursfall is a lab pet but has been a Camo Xweetok for ages.


----------



## Byrus (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm disappointed you don't at least get the option to leave your pet unconverted, but oh well, I decided to reboot my account somewhat, because it's not like I waste enough of my time on Subeta. I bought some backgrounds for my pets and used up some neocash I had sitting around (I think I got that from that scarab game you play) to get an X-ray shirt and some swirly goggles.

Then I put one of my pets in a garbage dump, one on some flea-infested thing, one on a room full of animal bones, and another in a cave covered in shit because I'm just that classy. :D Now, let's see if I can remember how the fighting game works.

I'm toonsal if anyone wants to throw me a friend request. (please ignore my pet's horrible names, they're old.)



Big Red Cherry Bomb said:


> OH AND ALSO I entered the Beauty Contest with my Hissi. o3o Take a look and maybe gimmie a vote?


 ahhh  how do you draw so well


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 23, 2011)

They did give the option for some pet/color combinations to remain unconverted, e.g. most if not all of the grey pets. It just wasn't for everything. They may also have stopped offering the option, but a) I don't actually know that and b) I doubt they'd do that. If you didn't see the option then that just means none of your particular paint jobs were included in the opt-out.

(also I voted for your pretty picture BRCB :3)


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 23, 2011)

:D thanks for the votes guys!

Also I was playing potato counter and then--

...

...oh. Oh, that's.

That's. Huh.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 23, 2011)

I voted too!

Man I wish I could afford a cool paintbrush. Or actually I want a robot Ruki. Which I think requires the lab ray. I only have one piece of the map. :c


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 16, 2015)

I used to enjoy neopets when i was younger. Now i got kind of tired of them, plus the pets aren't really the cutest things imo. Well...some maybe are pretty cute. But, yeah, it doesn't keep my interest as much anymore. My friend Melanie really loves it still though and keeps up with all the dailies XD


----------



## Odie_Pie (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm odie200211. I got lazy and don't do most of the dailies anymore, though I still do some games (and some of the dailies) daily.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Aug 24, 2018)

My account right now is called 'sparklywishes'.

And disregard my other post, please. I actually think the pets are pretty cute; Its just all my life I had a way of trying to 'copy' my mom, and she didn't like neopets much >_<;; Its silly I did that. My mom actually wants me to have a mind of my own a lot, and i'm finally learning and relising that more now. And I defenetly find neopets overall cuter than she apperently did xD I even was collecting cards of them in my new account ^_^


----------

